# does anyone know if they charge for 2 embroys or just the transfer



## sunnysideup (Apr 7, 2009)

hi i have 2 frosties froxen together and have to pay privatly ... wasjust woundering if they charge you for each frostie or just thetransfer


----------



## Bemba (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi Sunny, 

I think it is just the transfer, and not sure if you pay for the defort or only if you have something to put back in.  Better check though as I am not 100% sure.

Good luck,

Bemba


----------

